# change date Word file



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

Is it possible to change the date that a Word file has been made? For example, the Word document was made 12 october, but I want to change it to another date, so that it seems that it was made on another date.


----------



## sweetloop (Sep 29, 2004)

There are legitimate uses for this type of thing, but there are also dishonest and deceptive uses for this. If you intend to do the latter, I would recommend that honesty is the best policy.

The date that a file is created is determined by the date in the system time when you first save it. If a file was made on Oct. 12 but you want today's date on it then you can copy the contents of the file, open a new file and paste the contents into the new file. This will give the new file today's date.

If you want the date to be a date in the past, double-click the clock on your start menu and change the date & time to whatever you want then follow the procedure above. Be sure to immediately change the clock back to the correct time since having an incorrect system time can have bizzare effects depending on what applications you are using.


----------

